# Tivo HD Series 3 * 1TB * 154 HD hrs * LIFETIME SERVICE * +WiFi adapter



## Spenner (Mar 28, 2006)

Craigslist:
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/ele/5245178593.html

Tivo HD Series 3 (model TCD652160) with LIFETIME SERVICE and 1 TB hard drive (157 HD hours of recording capacity, or 1300+ hours of standard definition recording).

Plus, I'm including the Tivo WiFi adapter 802.11b/g.

Tivo peanut remote, power cable, original box, original instruction manuals, composite HD cables (also has HDMI output, you supply the HDMI cable), coaxial cable.

$250 for all.

Free pickup in San Francisco area, or actual shipping cost.


----------

